# First time backing a horse



## somethingorother (15 April 2010)

Just thinking really, everyone has to start somewhere if you are going to back your own horse. There is going to have to be a first time of doing it yourself if this is what you plan to do.

So, who has done it? What did you do? How long did it take? Are you glad you did it yourself? What would/have you have done differently the next time?

I have been involved with recently backed horses and bringing them on, and have had some involvement in the backing process before, but have never actually backed a horse. However i think i would want to do it myself rather than sending away. So i know exactly what is being done, it can be done very slowly, and hopefully with trust because i would not be a random stranger to them. 

So any stories would be interesting


----------



## Vikki89 (15 April 2010)

I haven't backed a horse yet but am planning to this year, he is my first youngster and has just turned three, he has had all tack on, been long-reined (sp), small amount of lunging, in-hand walks (occasionally short trot) round the village on his own and with others, in-hand work to get him moving over, back etc.
Hopefully all will go well.


----------



## Berkeley (15 April 2010)

Hi there. Yes I have done it. It took me 18 months with no prior experience. Didn't have much help so succeeded and struggled on my own. I bought lots of books and read everything I could find on the internet, Monty Roberts on Youtube etc. The reason it took me so long is i) I was learning each stage at a time and repeating it for a few months to ensure it was done properly ii) I lost confidence on occasions so I took a break iii) he went through a very disobedient stage so I decided to leave him alone for a while and release the pressure. 

There are those who say if you don't know what you are doing then it will cause problems in the future. I disagree. Take it easy, and correct mistakes. If you are really stuck have a pro come out and give you some tips. I had a couple of those sessions (1 hour per session @ £30) just to show me how to work a few things then I would practice it for a while. I don't believe sending away is a quick fix. It is horrendously expensive and plus he may be fine with them but when he comes back to you there's no guarantee it'll work out.

I am having lessons on him every week now as I would with any other horse. He is absolutely marvellous. We did it together, I loved it and would do it again.


----------



## zandp (15 April 2010)

Yep - me last year.  Started and backed my first youngster.  I was the person on board with an experienced friend helping on the ground.  i did all the prep work - lunging, walking out in hand, longlining etc.   It went well until I stupidly injured my cocyx after falling off her (bounced off her neck - all my fault), she then had some time off whilst I recovered and then we started lunging / groundwork / longlining again in August with the intention of reestablishing the basics and sitting on her before turning her away.

Rebacking her now, again i've done all the prep work but this time someone else is the jockey and I'm the person on the ground.  

Turning her away from September to about 6 weeks ago was a massive help, she's matured loads and is accepting everything more now.  Bridling isn't a problem, whereas in September getting a bridle on was a massive fight.  Actually everything from August onwards was a massive fight.  She was a nightmare to handle, tack up, groom, catch - everything really.

Then I moved back to a yard where she was in a herd and she went back to the laidback QH she is.

This time I decided I'd ask someone else to do the riding as hoped the objectivity would help her, I'm so emotionally attached to her riding her calmly is sometimes a bit much to ask and of course it's really important at this stage.  Thought that someone who just got on and did it with no emotional feelings flooding the place would help - and also have tried to make sure that person is much more sticky and experienced (not that that's difficult) than me.

He got on her yesterday for the first time and although it wasn't as calm as first backing her (not unexpected) it did go well.  He comes at things slightly differently to me and I think the more people that handle her the better for her - it's all education and I realise I can be a bit too soft where this particular ponio's involved.

I've learnt loads doing this, have only ever taken baby steps and have ignored everyone's schedules - ignoring all those friendly livery bods and my farrier who delight in saying, well you should be doing this by now


----------



## somethingorother (15 April 2010)

Nice to hear success stories 

So why did you decide to do it yourself? Was there a lot of nervous deliberation or did you just get on with it?


----------



## fourpawswhite (15 April 2010)

"Turning her away from September to about 6 weeks ago was a massive help, she's matured loads and is accepting everything more now. Bridling isn't a problem, whereas in September getting a bridle on was a massive fight. Actually everything from August onwards was a massive fight. She was a nightmare to handle, tack up, groom, catch - everything really."

Thats really interesting and quite reassuring!  I turned mine away late October after a very successful summer backing and riding away.  By October I felt I had achieved nothing at all and every day was a huge fight.  I brought him back in 2 weeks ago and have just been doing grooming, walking in hand, tacking up etc and he is good as gold.  I just need to bite the bullet and get up there, but have to confess, the length of time which had past has made me a wee bit scared!  
I am glad someone else had this problem as I have had months to convince myself I went wrong somewhere.  Hopefully he will be fine.  Saturday is D day and my sister-in0law is getting on, because like you, I am to emotionally attached.


----------



## fourpawswhite (15 April 2010)

Sorry somethingorother, I just realised the rest of my post seemed to vanish! so it looked like I ignored your original post.
Mine came to me in a rather complicated and unexpected way last year.  Very quick sale was needed and I felt sorry for him.  I worked away myself mostly, like you say, building up a relationship and trust.  I also spent a huge amount of time with "faffing" as my husband would describe it.  I wanted to produce a genuine allrounder and put alot of effort into groundwork and I suppose bombproofing.  I covered all the basics but also focused on scary things like plastic, bale wrappers, Tractors and other machienary, the hosepipe, enclosed spaces, loading, etc etc.  
I was quite lucky as he was very trusting and a fairly blank canvass.  He very much looked to me for assurance and then followed on.  He also has an extremely inquisitive nature so it was a bit like dealing with a toddler.  
I think like others have said, take it easy and try to enjoy it.  You are both learning together so mistakes are bound to happen.  As long as corrected then all should be fine.


----------



## Berkeley (15 April 2010)

somethingorother said:



			Nice to hear success stories 

So why did you decide to do it yourself? Was there a lot of nervous deliberation or did you just get on with it?
		
Click to expand...

A number of factors really

1. I couldn't afford a horse already done. 
2. Someone told me I couldn't do it.
3. I wanted a project and something to focus and work on.
4. I fell in love with his face.


----------



## xxxloz123 (15 April 2010)

Hi I backed my baby last year when he was 3. I have had him since he was 5 months old. He was pretty much wild when we picked him up so I literrally did every thing with him. I had him at college with me for a year and a half, so he got used to busy surroundings and farm traffic. I started walking him out down the roads so he could get used to traffic when he was quite young. But he got spooked by a bus that didnt slow down for us when he was about 2! and he is still nervous of larger vehicals! When he was 2 i started long reining and at 2 and a half i introduced lunging. Then I started leading him out with tack on. I also used to lean over him now and then so he could get used to weight on his back. When he was 3 i backed him. Had someone helping me at the time, Leant over him on each side and walked around. He was fine! So I sat up on him and walked around again. I repeated this as much as i could for about a month then I started riding him around the field with out having anyone walking beside him. Once he got the idea of going and stopping I hacked him out with a friend a couple of times a week. I found he was more willing to learn and was less nappy out on a hack than in the feild where he could see his friends! He learnt everything through hacking. Plus I think its more interesting than walking around in circles all the time. I then turned him away for the winter. i brought him back into work around feb/march time. Hes now comming up to 4 in may and hes a star! Hacking on our own and hes getting better with lorries and buses now! I hope you decide to do this yourself too i have found it very rewarding. Although I think I am very lucky to have had such a good horse, as I know not everything is plain sailing but it is worth it! Just never let people tell you how to do things! there is no set way to backing and breaking a horse! I didnt follow a book or have anyone experienced to really help me and we turned out just fine! Just have fun  And I hope you find it as rewarding as i did  good luck x


----------



## elliegirl12 (15 April 2010)

Me and mum have done it 3 times between us, first one was a absoloute git and took about 6months to actually sit on him, kyra, took 3months to sit on, with all ground work plus she was extremly over weight and vet didnt want us to break her in without the weight loss, i would do it all over again!! and wouldnt change a thing! we knew that no one else had meddled with her, and already knew the breeder, the only thing we would change now is that we didnt take her two her first show being ridden as now we have a horse who cannot be ridden.


----------



## elliegirl12 (15 April 2010)

elliegirl12 said:



			Me and mum have done it 3 times between us, first one was a absoloute git and took about 6months to actually sit on him, kyra, took 3months to sit on, with all ground work plus she was extremly over weight and vet didnt want us to break her in without the weight loss, i would do it all over again!! and wouldnt change a thing! we knew that no one else had meddled with her, and already knew the breeder, the only thing we would change now is that we didnt take her two her first show being ridden as now we have a horse who cannot be ridden.
		
Click to expand...

sorry i meant 2 times!! just relized i pressed the wrong bitton


----------



## tasel (15 April 2010)

Well, I didn't want to... but involuntarily now have to back my mare because other people had problems with her.  I got so far as walk and trot a bit on her for never more than 30 minutes, and then she injured herself - that clumsy thing - meaning, she had a year off, and I pretty much have to start all over again!!!  Now, she is bigger, stronger...

Will be loading her with Calmers before I start again...


----------



## scribble (15 April 2010)

I have to do mine tomorrow!!! she is 3 yrs and a week and 16.3.  I learnt ovcer her as 2.5 yr old and sat up on her she has been long reined, lunged in wlak and trot for 10 min sessions and does all the normal stuff.  I am getting on tom and one thing i would say is we get on in  stable lean over etc and walk round both ways in a stable.  bit cramped but t least she cant bronk and it is enclosed so no runnign round after her trying to get on.  just move then to getting on her with door open and walking on once mounted.


----------



## somethingorother (17 April 2010)

Hi, sorry i missed the replies on this, didn't mean to be rude by ignoring them! It's nice to hear so many people taking things nice and slowly 

I do not actually have a horse to back, there is the slimest of possibilities that i *may* have chance to back an 8yr old who has previously been backed to the point of being sat on, so was curious as to how people went about it. However, all your horses sound very chilled, and this mare is a bit of a stress head, so will have to wait and see if we ever get to that point. In the meantime it is nice to think about though and everyone elses stories are nice to hear  Will hopefully start to get her used to lots of new things like walking out, long reining and traffic anyway.


----------



## BBP (17 April 2010)

I did mine myself.  Bought him as an unbacked 3yo 14 months ago (didn't intend to buy a baby but fell in love, despite never having backed one before - old owner said how easy he was and how i'd have no probs so I bought him, turns out he is a VERY sharp, sensitive horse!).  I started with in-hand work, then added lunging and long reining with saddle on, and bridle once his giant wolf teeth were removed.  Also walked him out in-hand on the roads.

Did the leaning over the saddle and got bronced off once we stepped him forwards, so went back a step.  Repeated and sat up, seemed fine in walk to tried a little trot on lunge and he paniced and bronced me off big style (top tip - NEVER use rubbish tack - my neck strap snapped!).  Then as he was so tense we tried a dummy, but I f***d up and didn't do girth tight enough so at his first spook it and saddle ended up under his belly, he went ballistic, dummy got torn to shreds and poor terrified horse ran through a wooden fence to get away.

Was heartbroken and furious with myself and thought I had ruined a friendly, trusting little horses introduction to riding by making such a huge mistake.  But I went right back to basics again til he was 100% in walk with someone leading him, me doing rising walk and flapping about, taught him to trot up in hand and then had someone lead him when we eventually trotted again, plus trotted out hacking with another horse where he felt more relaxed.   Continued this and basic school shapes til sept but he was so babyish he struggled to even trot a circle and stopped every time I moved slightly out of balance.  I never smacked him or bullied him as some people said I should, instead I turned him away from Sept '09 to this feb.

I started long reining etc again in feb, got back on him 3 weeks ago and have a lovely, happy little horse who can trot figure of eights in the school, hacks out in the lead, will leave other horses and be left behind when hacking and tries his little heart out, even though he is still sharp.  So despite making mistakes, as long as you question everything that goes wrong and how to improve it, and look at what you are doing objectively, you can still do a good job!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (17 April 2010)

somethingorother said:



			So, who has done it? What did you do? How long did it take? Are you glad you did it yourself? What would/have you have done differently the next time?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have backed a few, some years back now though. I started off walking them out in hand in saddles and bridles on hacks so to speak, i walked them along, got them used to the sights and sounds (albeit the middle of nowhere in wales!) Did quite a few walks over a few months.
Then I would spend about 1-2weeks, out in the field, with their bridle on only, simply leaning over their back, more and more, getting them to walk on while i rested my arm over, and then gradually jumping up and leaning over and then getting on up there, just standing there for a bit, patting them and all that. Then try and get them to walk on around the field. I did sometimes put weights on the saddle, depending on the horse, had a fairly sharp section D mare I backed, i walked her out in hand with weights first off then gradually got on. Overall I took it slowly and from bitting to hacking out was over a period of a few months. I suppose I would have done some lunging as well, but i very rarely did that, just backed them without

Then the next step I would get my mate to ride the quiet older TB mare we had while I rode the newly backed and that was it really, we just went hacking small bit at a time, building it up. I would always try the first trot/canter up hill too, so if they bucked it would be a little harder and maybe make them think not to bother next time.


----------



## JoBo (17 April 2010)

I did, and Bodey (the coloured in my sig) is the only horse I have ever backed. I kind of think if I can do it, anyone can. 

I took about 6 months in total, did loads and loads of groundwork and bomb proofing beforehand. Then with help from my instructor did lots of leaning over, and then got on slowly. Spent a few weeks on the lunge and then went solo. Bodey only had one rodeo about three weeks after I backed him, luckily I stayed on and he never did it again. 

I spent a lot of time reading books and on the internet. 

Actually the doll rode before I did!





The first time on, woo, hoo!


----------



## somethingorother (17 April 2010)

hehe jobo at the doll, i had been thinking things like that! Apparently she stopped letting people on her as soon as she got in foal so i'm thinking i might not like to be the first thing up there if it was ever to happen. Seeing how well Bodey has turned out shows how well doing it yourself can go  I could never have imagine him bronking though, that surprises me.

I think if i was ever to get on i would need to dust the body protector off big time!

mogginmanolos, i was planning on starting to walk around with my arm over her back now to get her used to it early. Wouldn't do any harm anyway, so that's a good idea. Sounds much the way i would like to do it. 

ETS: Katpt, your boy is lovely but does look sharp and excitable and a bit bonkers from your photos so it's good to hear about your progress. I completely would have fallen in love with him too, i think anyone would have struggled to resist him!


----------



## JoBo (17 April 2010)

I nicked the doll from my niece, but originally it was _Gina_s on here (my sister) when she was a kid, so it's about 20 years old. I thought it helped, and got Bodey use to something moving around on his back. I know the likes of Monty Roberts do something similar.

I think the rodeo shocked him as much as it did me. It was more luck then anything else I didnt fall off, but _Gina_ had him on the end of lunge so managed to stop him. He never did it again though, so think it was just one of those baby things.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (17 April 2010)

I think if you are prepared to take your time, keep your nerve and have experienced help then there isnt anything better and its way better than sending away if at all possible, it really is not rocket science with the right support (that bit is important!)

I had a 17hh horse (share with OH) but he has always been quirky at times. I am quite nervous Nellie, esp hacking, but we were moving to a place where we would have own stables at home so we needed another horse as company, and I decided I might as well have one I could ride. 

I bought a 3yo unbroken GB reg Haflinger (who was still with her breeder and in with her mum, ahhhh!)and YO and I backed her. We did it slowly, started at 3.5 years as she was very strongly built and had stopped growing and very bored. We really didnt have any nightmares at all. Lots of long reining first, some join up and lots of bonding.  A couple of falls due to her shying and me being rubbish rider balance peep  but arena fences are meant to weave your limbs through arent they :-O). Canter was a bit of a motorbike wall of death to start with in the school but we only did that later on. 

Now I cant say I have schooled her very well. partly cos we dont have a school here but also partly she and I both agreed it was dull, so we just hack. And although Im still nervous, she gives me the courage to go out on my own on her. My goal is some endurance and happy hacker status and I think we are making that! 

Good luck!


----------



## michellev123 (17 April 2010)

This is so lovely to read i have just got a nearly 2 yo on loan to buy when i finish uni. I am backing him myself and will also be in no rush!! He is WB*TB so am going to back him the summer he is three and turn him away for 9 months then bring him back at 4 yo!!

Cant wait but am more than a little terrified lol Agree with what people have said about the emotional attachment, I may get someone else to get on him first!!!

He is generally fairly chilled so am hoping we will be ok!! We have a great bond already and he is my forever horse no matter what!! <3


----------



## overpopulatedzoo (14 January 2013)

i got my first horse in may, bought as a basically unhandled rising 4 stallion.  its been a long rocky road but now after being gelded in october, he has in the last couple of months become a big sweetheart (nicknamed the big dog ) been bomb proofing him, now started putting weight on.  tack on is the next step then long reigning.  can't wait   been good reading everyones experiences, helps to know i'm not the only one feeling a bit overwhelmed occasionally


----------



## Half pony half cow (14 January 2013)

I've backed 2 this last year which was the first time I had full control over everything. I've helped other people with their's but there's a lot of extra responsibility when you are in charge of everything!

The first I bought at 3.5yrs, he was well handled but hadn't done any lunging or anything. Spent a week letting him settle in (and treating a serious louse infestation, urgh


----------



## Half pony half cow (14 January 2013)

Oops, pressed reply before I'd finished!

...then spent a week getting lunging sorted then got on and I'd say he was fully backed and riding away after about 6 weeks. He was so chilled out, never threw a tantrum or anything (i remember him bucking once when he wanted to nap to a friend out hacking) and went off to a lovely pony club home after about 3 months with me. I have to say though that I worked with him 5 or 6 days a week, twice a day when I could which a lot of youngsters benefit from. 

Second horse I bought at just over 3, this time only lightly handled. So it took me a few more weeks before I got on because she had to learn to lead first! As its winter I haven't been able to work with her anywhere near as much as I'd like but she's now hacking out nicely and working well at walk and trot in the school. As soon as the evenings get lightly I'll step up the schooling and hopefully get her out completely under saddle. She's more if a handful and tries a few tricks more than the gelding ever did but she's just showing how intelligent she is I hope!

I've been asked to back another 3yo this summer do I get to carry on playing with babies for longer, I love it!

My number one tip for anyone backing their horse is to stay relaxed. No matter what they throw at you if you're chilled out and ignore the negative behaviour then they'll soon give up and settle down. And mostly to take lots of photos along the way and enjoy it!


----------



## BBP (14 January 2013)

I was just reading this and thinking id comment, and then found that I already did...2 years ago! And my pony is still sharp and excitable and bonkers and wonderful!


----------



## dressedkez (14 January 2013)

somethingorother said:



			Just thinking really, everyone has to start somewhere if you are going to back your own horse. There is going to have to be a first time of doing it yourself if this is what you plan to do.

So, who has done it? What did you do? How long did it take? Are you glad you did it yourself? What would/have you have done differently the next time?

I have been involved with recently backed horses and bringing them on, and have had some involvement in the backing process before, but have never actually backed a horse. However i think i would want to do it myself rather than sending away. So i know exactly what is being done, it can be done very slowly, and hopefully with trust because i would not be a random stranger to them. 

So any stories would be interesting 

Click to expand...

There is a saying (or at least I was told this many years ago by a well respected instructor) that you will ultimately ruin your first horse........I have to say she was right! Though I learnt masses and did not go on to ruin the next 20 or so I broke over the years........I think it could be similar with children - certainly my eldest is trickier than the other three! 
But OP to give you some heart - I was quite young and inexperienced when I tried to break my first horse - the breaking was fine, so was the backing (she was such a pet......) and actually, it was because she was so much of a pet that it all really went down hill - I suspect she was the boss of me, rather than the other way around......I went on to have much more success with feral 3 - 4 year olds!


----------



## Ernie2001 (14 January 2013)

Backed my boy last year as a 3/4 year old, late as he had an op. it's so satisfying and every time you ride it feels you with pride! I recommend it


----------



## horsesatemymoney (14 January 2013)

this is really useful- thanks !


----------



## ShadowFlame (15 January 2013)

I backed my own. I wanted a project to keep me busy, and I was told that the bond tends to be better if you do it yourself. Having done it, I 100% agree with that.

It is really rewarding to see them come through it all and be able to stand there and think: "I did that". I would do it again, definitely. Only thing you need to consider is that youngsters are unpredictable, and you do need to be prepared for things going pear-shaped.


----------



## freckles22uk (15 January 2013)

Ive backed a few, Backed Freckles as a 3 year old, but I had, had her from being 5 months old, so was easy, plus where I was there was a sand school... 

Her son Harley was different, I had moved to Spain, and when it came to back him I was living on my own, I handled him a lot from a foal, walking him, putting rugs on, then getting him used to tack, bit of lunging and long reining etc... I waited until my parents came over until I got on him, (he was 3 then) and he was fine, (didnt want to get on him unless someone was here incase I came off or got injured) I didnt have a school, so had to do everything in the fields or out hacking (on his own) probably rode him, 20 times then I moved house, so everything came to a stand still, and didnt ride him again for a year, then I rode him a few times last April when a friend came over, again he was good...

But I took the bull by the horns 3 weeks ago, and have started riding him or his mum everyday, and he is being really good, Im having to school him while I hack him out, (hes now 6 and still entire) and it is very much like riding a baby, but he is coming on really well, I think all the breaks did him good, as nothing has ever been to intense for him, and we only had our first and only little canter last week... at the moment we are just doing walk/trot  

I love backing my own, as you get them how you want them....

me and Harley a couple of years ago, after a little hack


----------



## daisydoo (15 January 2013)

I'll be backing mine next summer, can't wait! Filly is 20 months now and I've had her for a year, we have a great bond and I've learnt so much from her! Ive done the usual desensitising, ground manners, rope halter training, in hand walks, she's chilled with a saddle cloth and roller on and having the girth done up. Another thing I'm doing is getting her used to the mounting block next to her and standing on it to groom and lean across stroking otherwise of bod, good as gets then used to see you above them! Going to start long reining this summer and introduce synthetic saddle and bridle (once wolf teeth out). I'm going to have the odd lesson (never long reined before) and will continue ridden lessons when she's brought back into work nearer 4. I thought I'd miss riding but im enjoying every little milestone with her I'm actually having more fun! 

For those that have experience, do you use a martingale initially?


----------



## daisydoo (15 January 2013)

Apologies for my seemingly illiterate post! Hope it's readable, I'll blame the iPhone!


----------



## daisydoo (15 January 2013)

Oh I took on a horse that hadn't been ridden for 10 years.. Does that count?


----------



## overpopulatedzoo (16 January 2013)

took troy out in a bit and bridle first time yesterday, was a proper gent   think the wee dander helped take his mind off the bit in his mouth.  by then end he wasn't chewing it anymore.  gave him polo's apple and allowed him to eat some grass a bit to let him see it wasn't a problem.  next ones the saddle


----------



## Little Rose Bud (24 July 2015)

I know this thread is really old, but I want to say how encouraging it was  A few weeks ago I bought a well handled but completely unbroken 4 yo. I have seen horses broken and helped with early schooling but never done it alone, and this is my first pony since I was a teenager. My plan was to just take things at her pace and learn together. She is such a calm, sweet mare she had no objection to tack, bit, tightening the girth or me leaning all over her, so I was sitting on her after a week and let her follow another horse out on a very short hack on a bridle path, just letting her go where she wanted, letting her stop to look at things etc. I thought (still think) It was an ok thing to do. It was fast, but I only ever progressed because she was completely relaxed with that stage. She was never forced, never retrained when I tacked her up, never pushed, she hadn't even seen a whip at that point. Despite this, I have had a fair amount of negativity from people telling me I'm rushing her, I'm going to ruin her because I don't know what I'm doing, I shouldn't be riding her before she's learnt to lunge blah blah blah. I was upset for a couple of days (very unlike me, I usually don't let stuff affect me) but reading through these posts from people who have done it before, and learnt along the way really helped me. Thanks for sharing guys x


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (24 July 2015)

i think if you have previous riding experience to a good standard and are not generally nervy then its absolutely fine to do it yourself!

i have done loads, started at 11 helping, by 14 doing ponies myself and helping trainer do young warmbloods.

sadly wont be doing any more as came off my 3yo and landed awkwardly breaking my collarbone so i cant risk doing any more(its the first breakage ive had!). so now i dont get to be the first one to ride him 

its very rewarding.


----------



## MagicMelon (24 July 2015)

I backed my first pony when I was about 20, I'd had several young and very green horses by then which I think is advisable. I did it with a few project ponies first, I find they're easier to do generally. How long they took totally depended on them, some took to it really quickly, others took longer as I'm always keen to keep them happy about it all. I find it extremely rewarding, I don't particularily "enjoy" the very first bits of leaning over them and the actual getting on bit the first few times until you know how they'll react (current mare exploded twice within first 2 mins of me getting on her for the 4th day!), but I love all the rest of the education bit. Especially fun is introducing them to events


----------

